# Caffeine and FET



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies
when did you stop drinking your morning cuppa in the run-up to FET?
I plan to start a natural cycle FET next month (AF due at the end of August), and have been wondering when I should wean myself off the coffee.

Yes I know, the sooner the better probably, but have any of you been drinking caffeinated drinks into your FET and beyond and got a BFP/live birth?

I drink max 3 cups a day, and no coke or anything like that. x


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

I dont have any to drink but I am still eating chocolate!  I started down regging on 12 August.  I would cut out now if you can


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya . 

I just cut it down not out during ivf and pregnancy!  Always kept the morning cuppa but got rid of the afternoon coffee hits.  I would have another cup of tea if I really needed it!  I think caffeine can be quite dehydrating so make sure u are following the cups with plenty of water!  I think the stress of not having my cupa would cause more trouble. 

Boggler


----------



## Panda78 (Jul 15, 2013)

I read recently that the negative effect on female fertility caused by caffeine was in respect of the development of eggs so there is a tiny argument that once you get to FET you could go coffee crazy! ...  But I wouldn't work on that basis lol. How about decaffeinated coffee? Be aware that decaf is not caffeine free (shocking but true) I think 5-10 decaf coffees equal one normal cup.


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently a lot of strange chemicals go into making tea and coffee decaffeinating which don't make then too good for ya!!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I should be OK - I don't much like decaff but I am quite happy just having one cup a day for now, and drinking herbal and fruity teas and rooibush with milk for now 
Thank you for all the tips x


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Best of luck with the transfer . I think I'll be on peppermint tea myself trying to best the bloat!


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ya, 

I read that caffine has been linked to misscarriages so have been on decaf since i started on the IVF journey. I am sure it is on the NHS website so might be worth a look if you are concerned.  Most decaf does have some caffine in though so that it worth bearing in mind. I was a 8-9 cups of tea/coffee a day kind of girl and swapped to decaf and then finally found redbush tea, which I love, it is which is naturally caffine free. I drink it with or without milk, so that might be worth a try. 

fordygirl x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 
ive completely cut it out too incl chocolate ...........im a delight to be round atm ( not ) im on day 8 of my injections for FET ive found cutting out caffene really hard this time round , im struggling to sleep tho which i find very strange 
xx


----------



## Panda78 (Jul 15, 2013)

Red bush is fab! With a splash of milk it's as strong and hearty as a proper cuppa but with lots of antioxidants and no caffeine. Now I just need to find a white wine equivalent ....


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha Panda!
Yes, that would be nice... In my opinion, the white wine/cocktail equivalent could be: ginger beer, lime and soda, Shloer, Zeo, or a Virgin Mary...


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

lilacheva - I am struggling to sleep too, I think its the bureselin.


----------

